# Shamrock



## Shamrock (Mar 10, 2008)

this is my boy shamrock at 5 months


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

He is a cutieup:


----------



## dandre77 (Jun 20, 2007)

Handsome Fella


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

what a big boy!! i just wanna give him some kisses!!


----------



## pit lover (Mar 12, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL :love2: :love2: :love2:


----------



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Is his color chocolate? His coat and markings are beautiful. Ive love this look for APBT's. You should post more pics if ya gottem!!!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Dang, he's a big 'ole beefy boy. Looks good. He's handsome.


----------



## calistyle (Mar 15, 2008)

*Nice.......*

I love "Shamrock" he has very nice bone, head, and over all just a very nice looking dog a beast.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

look at his stomach I think he just ate a horse!:roll:


----------



## BlueTyco (Sep 26, 2007)

Now that's a big boy!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Handsome Boy!!!!!!!


----------

